# Where to try next?



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

Over the last few months I have been getting my beans from Rave, Has Bean, Square Mile and a local roaster. I fancy a change but the choice is huge! Does anyone have any recommendations?

I'm drinking brewed coffee and prefer light(ish) roasts.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

My local roaster is worn a punt

http://www.thecoffeehopper.com

He Is very responsive on twitter to any questions you have re beans and tastes @coffeehopper

I've not tried them but I know alot of members also speak very highly of smokey barn roasters also, and they have from time to time some very good value beans on there.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Where are you based? Maybe we can suggest more local roasters.

You can try my local roaster in Norwich Smokey Barn? He's popular on the forum too.

Round Hill & Tate were both getting a lot of good attention recently so probably worth trying.


----------



## ahirsty (Jan 9, 2014)

I'm based in York, I have tried the York Coffee Emporium nothing else local tho. I keep hearing good things about Smokey Barn, might be next on my list.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Workshop, Extract are both very good, Notes as well...


----------



## Pyro (Jun 28, 2014)

ahirsty said:


> I'm based in York, I have tried the York Coffee Emporium nothing else local tho. I keep hearing good things about Smokey Barn, might be next on my list.


I'm from York too, I hope you've visited Harlequins/The Attic and Spring Espresso in town both serve amazing coffee.

Unfortunately I dont know any other Local Roasters round here! Coffee Emporium isn't bad though!


----------

